# Bittman how to cook everything



## Siegal

How is it? It's for sale at Costco. I heard good things.


----------



## Andy M.

Siegal said:


> How is it? It's for sale at Costco. I heard good things.



I don't now the book personally but several members here whom I respect recommend it highly.


----------



## Addie

A lot of the TV chefs have recommended it very highly. Sara Moulton has had him on her show several times and can't say enough good things about the book.


----------



## jennyema

It's a very good basic book.  Its not for experienced cooks, really, IMO.

I have given it as a gift to people learning to cook or who want to get better and they have really liked it.


----------



## Cerise

Siegal said:


> How is it? It's for sale at Costco. I heard good things.


 
I like Bittman.  He has some interesting ideas, and quick-takes on dishes.  Never shopped at Costco, but you can google his recipes at NY Times.com, & save them to your recipe files. Also, there are some great videos on youtube or NY Times' site.


----------



## Cerise

I would try Amazon, as well.

A few from Bittman I like (you can google them):

NY Times' No knead bread
Tomato Paella
Little shrimp pancakes (forget the exact name, but he talks about his trip to Spain, etc., as I recall)
Blueberry cheesecake bars
Tri-tip w/ Romesco sauce
Saw a fajita pasta dish, that's on the list.


----------



## Dawgluver

There's an app for that too!  For iPad, iPhone, maybe Android, etc.  $9.99 for the full version, they also have a free basic version.


----------

